# Color coated characters



## Shouden (Apr 19, 2011)

*Color coded characters*

Anyone else do this. I've only been doing for a single universe and only with a handful of my characters, but each of them has a different color that they usually wear on their bodies all the time. I have kinda done it subconsciously and am curious if I'm the only one who does it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2011)

mm idk. i draw clayton wearing blue or green a lot, but that's cause those are two of my fave colours


----------



## Shouden (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah. The colors my characters wear are their favorite colors, but I only do it with a certain set of characters.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 19, 2011)

Actually, come to think of it, clothing on characters is something I rarely give much thought to.  So I can't say I've ever done this, consciously or not.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

The phrase is "color-coded".  Not to nitpick or anything, lol.

I've definitely done color-coded characters, although it's not about clothing - I have one species where each person's fur color corresponds to their average mood over the past few months.  So people who are always angry have red fur, people who are always being scholarly have blue fur, people who are cheerful and social have yellow fur, etc.  I also have a different world where the color is not that of the person's fur but of their aura.  Aura color is a lifelong thing, it corresponds to the type of magic you can do.  People with a purple aura are elemental combat mages - fireballs and ice bolts and that sort of thing.  People with a yellow aura are shapeshifters and can use magic to do sculpture and cosmetic or reconstructive surgery.  People with a green aura are healers or have an affinity with animals or plants.  People with a red aura are the only ones who can see auras, they tend to have visions and/or great charisma, many are famous leaders.  I was leaving blue and green undecided until I had a story idea that called for people to have some other types of power, but probably one of them would be something about machines and crafting magical artifacts.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, I think the colors of my characters kinda give a hint to their nature and to their character as a whole:

I have Talla who's green. She's always sunny and cheery and the more down to earth character.

Laura's pink, she's kind, caring and always supportive of her children

Amanda's sky blue and turquoise, and she's a bit of a rebel and is always looking to have fun wherever she can find it.

Xavier's crimson and he's logical and Amanda's anchor

Rayna's dark blue...and I kinda see her as more of a tainted blue.

And then William is black or white depending on his mood.


So, I do try to pick a color that fits their character.


----------

